# Trailer bolt identification



## pymybob (Jan 2, 2016)

Wondering if anyone can identify this bolt/pin as I need another one for a bow trailer bunk. Below are some pics of the bolt, bunk and trailer location. Now, I know I could just use a nut and bolt and be done with it, but my curiosity is getting the best of me and I would like find out what this is! LOL! :mrgreen: Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Johnny (Jan 2, 2016)

I had one similar to that one on a 1959 Gator trailer ....
I tossed it and used the stainless bolt with nylock nuts.
Have no idea if it was an after market or factory stock.
But if you have an old Gator trailer, it may be the stock item.


----------



## pymybob (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Johnny! I appreciate your insight. I don't believe it's a Gaitor trailer. All I know is the trailer restore is about to begin and I want to get all my parts ready before hand.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 2, 2016)

I think it is a 1/2" so it is very easy to make a couple of new ones.
Just find some round stock, put in a drill, run a hacksaw blade where
you need the grooves maybe 1/16" deep then cut to size. get new clips
from your Big Box Store.
If you want the end caps (Pal Nuts), they are available too . . . . just leave room
for them when you cut to size.




.


----------



## bonz_d (Jan 3, 2016)

Those pins are normally used with spool rollers and are still available. Don't know if you'll be able to find them in a short length for use in your bunks.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 3, 2016)

I just went and tried to find the ones I tossed out. They were pretty rusty
and they are gone . . . they are 5/8" diameter, not 1/2" 
as I had thought but I did find the end caps.
so they had the Pal Caps and now pretty sure not the snap ring clips also. 
They are still pretty easy to fabricate yourself if you can not find some on the market.


----------



## Fisherjeep (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a "headless clevis pin" you can get them through McMaster Carr. They are available in stainless also.

https://www.mcmaster.com/#clevis-pins/=10jdncm


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 6, 2016)

Fisherjeep said:


> That's a "headless clevis pin" you can get them through McMaster Carr. They are available in stainless also.
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#clevis-pins/=10jdncm



Thanks!
:beer:


----------



## riverbud55 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fisherjeep said:


> That's a "headless clevis pin" you can get them through McMaster Carr. They are available in stainless also.
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#clevis-pins/=10jdncm



Mite also think of some type of shoulder bolt with a Nylock nut , I hate snap rings if not needed, always getting bent or broke :? ,, https://www.mcmaster.com/#shoulder-bolts/=10kv80m ,,,,
excellent place to send someone looking for hardware,,,,tell ya we use McMaster Carr every day best place for service on the planet,,,,, have ordered stuff from them early AM and we get it delivered to the shop before the end of the day,,,,, get a big yellow 3'' thick catalog every year, if its hardware , tools and shop supply's they have it if its made!!! and always top quality products!! ,, trust me its not Harbor Freight, :wink:


----------



## pymybob (Jan 7, 2016)

That's it exactly! Headless Clevis pin. I feel better knowing this now! LOL! 

Thanks for the website link too. I love catalogs! :LOL2:


----------

